# Blues and Blacks NOW with comparison pics



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Well i have waited 6 weeks for it to happen, but one of my black does is pregnant !!!

she was put with my blue male.

I'm expecting blues and blacks in the litter.

I'll update with pics as soon as possible


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! Good luck with the litter


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck! I put a blue with an agouti, and got agouti, chocolate, and blacks, everything but blue! So now I'm going to breed a son back to her, but the only son left is a chocolate. Should be interesting...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

13 born today


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Does your black doe carry blue?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yep so i will be looking for blue does in this litter!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww!! They have such big black eyes! Or should I say pre-eyes!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

These will look great! I just know it!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah they should be some good looking mice, both parents are gorgeous (originally from Mousebreeder Cait).

I won't stay with 13 as that is way too many, so over the next few days numbers will have to decrease. and i really want a lovely blue doe to breed back with dad.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope you get the blue doe you want


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it better to cross a black carrying blue with a blue, or a chocolate carrying blue with a blue? I bred my blue doe hoping for blues, and got everything but! The only male I have of that litter is a chocolate, and I was really hoping for more blues...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mixing blue with chocolate is never a good idea, unless you are purposely breeding for Lilacs.

Chocolate lightens the blue colour generally to an unshowable shade, and when blue carries chocolate, it generally looks 'dirty'

W xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

The only time I breed blue & chocolate together is for lilacs, for the reasons WillowDragon stated. 
Cross black carrying blue to a blue


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok here are two does.

looks like a black and a blue??


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup!! The paler definately looks like a blue to me!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i hope so!

i have 5 lighter one's in the litter!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

looks like i have 7 blues... wooohooo!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Seven? Yay!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well unless some quickly darken up, they are not blacks!

might have different ranges of blue, so will be keeping the best!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

And you got the female(s) you were after, right?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Matt 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Sarah

mum is munching meal worms and looking very healthy on it too!

all babies doing great


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

7 blues for definate!

looks like 4 does and 3 bucks .woohoo  i am so chuffed!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Only just seen this Matt, glad you got some blues - how are they doing now?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

hey cait, they are little stunners.

just coming up to 5 weeks. Both males spoken for and i am keeping the 4 females to really get my stud going.

i'm going to breed back to Dad and then have a look at the quality then and see what needs tweaking etc.

I just need a real beefy stud black to outcross to at some point down the line.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

this is one of the boys aged 3 weeks









the photo doesn't do the colour justice. they are gorgeous. still need work, but looking good so far.


----------

